# Grngate Gates Work Great



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Willie this is a GREAT review, very useful and informative, thanks so much for taking the time to post this!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's a good system for people that want effective dust collection without having to manually switch gates and start the collector with each cutting operation.
Thanks


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for the review. This looks like something we might afford, and we definitely NEED!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for a great review Willie!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Interesting. With the shape of those gates, have you had a problem using it with ducting against the wall? It looks like everything has to be angled away or set out quite a bit.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

> Interesting. With the shape of those gates, have you had a problem using it with ducting against the wall? It looks like everything has to be angled away or set out quite a bit.
> 
> - AZWoody


That's what I thought initially. The gates have threaded inserts that allow you to wall mount them. That would be a slick way to do it, because you could attach to your metal duct or S&D duct on both sides of the gate. The pipe itself would tuck nice and tight to the wall (I'm imagining doing this on a vertical drop), and the gate would just stick out a bit more.

Even the way I did my simple install, the gates don't interfere with my normal woodworking routine. 
Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## Gripbd (Mar 25, 2016)

I've got this system too. What sold me on the automatic operation was that I could install the blast gates in locations regardless of whether or not they would be easily accessible for manual operation. I have dust collection to my TS above and below the table, so I have one gate on the floor beside the saw, and one gate on the ceiling. I also installed the gate to my miter saw below the saw, where it is out of the way, but inaccessible.

I would like to add that Petr, who I dealt with when I placed the order, couldn't have been more helpful to deal with, and I highly recommend them.


----------

